# WLAN verbindung verbessern



## Stephan Liebig (13. Februar 2006)

Es sieht folgendermaßen aus. Ich habe bei mir zuhause einen WLAN Router, die Fritz.Box Surf&Phone.

Vom Router bis zu meinem Rechner müssen die Signale durch ca. 3-4 Wände durch. 
An meinem Rechner habe ich nur so einen kleinen D-Link DWL-122 Stick. 
Da meine Verbindung nie ganz gut ist, habe ich mir überlegt was ich daran ändern kann. 
Ich könnte den Router ja umrüsten auf Richtfunk mit einer größeren Antenne, aber dann verliere ich meine Garantie und das will ich nicht. 

Wie kann ich also meine Empfangsquali erhöhen?
Reicht es schon aus, wenn ich mir so ein Tischempfänger kaufe, mit 2 Antennen, oder sollte ich zwischen Router und meinem PC ein Hotspot (das sind doch die Teile, die den Empfangsbereich vergrößern, indem ich son teil zwischen Router und meinem Rechner hänge oder?) installieren ?

Bitte um Rat.

Danke


----------



## Stephan Liebig (14. Februar 2006)

Gibt es von AVM oder Netgear schöne Tisch-WLAN USB Geräte mit 2 Antennen, die nicht so klumpig wirken ?


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (15. Februar 2006)

Hallo Stephan,



			
				Stephan Liebig hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es sieht folgendermaßen aus. Ich habe bei mir zuhause einen WLAN Router, die Fritz.Box Surf&Phone.
> 
> Wie kann ich also meine Empfangsquali erhöhen?


warum tust Du Dir das Kino mir dem WLAN zuhause an?
Der Ideale Einsatzort dafür sind eher Großraumbüros
und NICHT wie viele Hersteller & Internetanbieter meinen das Zuhause.
Die wollen nur ihren Mist loswerden. 

Und bei den Standard min 1/3 Signalverlust fragt sich auch,
ob es bei einer Wohnung sowieso sinn macht,
dann noch durch 2 oder mehr Wände zu wollen
und hinterher nur nicht mal mehr als 1/4 Signal zu haben. :suspekt:

Mein Tipp:

Zieh Dir LAN-Stippen durchs Haus.
Das ist verbindungstechnisch effizienter und auch viel sicherer. 
Zu Dem setzt Dich auch nicht dem E-Smog aus.
Gut Du hast das Kino die LAN-Kabel erstmal zu verlegen.
Aber ich denke die sollten mittler Weile genau so Standard sein,
wie ein Telefon- oder Kabelanschluss.

MfG, cosmo


----------



## Nico Graichen (15. Februar 2006)

cosmochaosmaker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> warum tust Du Dir das Kino mir dem WLAN zuhause an?
> Der Ideale Einsatzort dafür sind eher Großraumbüros
> und NICHT wie viele Hersteller & Internetanbieter meinen das Zuhause.


Ähm cosmo, versteh mich nicht falsch, aber das ist Schwachsinn. Zum großen Teil jedenfalls.
1. Warum sind denn Großraumbüros der ideale Einsatzort? Ich sitz in 'nem Großraumbüro und bei uns gibt's so gut wie keinen Grund, da einen Accesspoint einzurichten. In Großraumbüros stehen meist normale PCs (die selten für unterwegs genutzt werden  ). Hier ist einen feste Verkablung doch um einiges günstiger und sinnvoller.

2. Wieso soll ich denn mein ganzes Haus / meine ganze Wohnung verkabeln, nur wenn ich zum Bsp. im Wohnzimmer mit meinem Laptop mal ins Inet will? Oder im Garten? Hast du im Garten eine Netzwerkdose?
Außerdem, wie stellst du dir das vor, wenn ich in allen Zimmern im Haus Zugriff auf mein Netzwerk haben will, soll ich mir im Keller am besten noch nen Patch-Schrank einrichten, nur um alle Netzwerkdosen zu Patchen?

3. Kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass das "Kino" zum Verkabeln deutlich größer wird wie das einrichten eines WLANs. Wanddurchbrüche, vielleicht auch noch durch Decken, Verlegen von Kabelkanälen oder sogar Wandaufhacken um die Kabel zu verstecken, und und und.
Du musst auch mal bedenken, dass nicht jeder in einem neu gebauten Haus wohnt, das mit Leerrohren zum Verlegen von Kabeln durchzogen ist


----------



## Stephan Liebig (15. Februar 2006)

danke niggo!

Also Cosmo, es ist nicht gerade günstig in einem knapp 350 Jahre alten Haus Kabel durch die Wände zu ziehen. Da ist die Lösung mit Wireless LAN wesentlich effizienter.
Ich mein klar, ich könnte mir auch LWL-Kabel ziehen und mir einen Passenden Router kaufen, dann hätte ich sogar auch keine Elektromagnetischen Felder an der Wand + kein Strom (als bei Twistedpairkabel)

Deine Argumentation mit dem Elektrosmog kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn du so empfindlich reagierst, wirst du keine Mirkowelle, kein Handy und kein Radio zuhause stehen haben, oder ?
Wireless Lan ist in etwa zu vergleichen mit den Radiowellen.

Also, bleibt immer noch meine Frage ob es von AVM oder Netgear ein solches passendes gerät mit min. 54 Mbps oder sogar 125 gibt.


----------



## Nico Graichen (15. Februar 2006)

Hi,

Es ist schwierig zu sagen, ob ein Gerät diese Funkstrecke erreicht, da die Angabe 3- 4 Wände sehr relativ zu sehen ist.
Sind es Trockenbauwände oder Stahlbeton? Wie stark sind die Wände? Wie groß ist die Entfernung insgesamt? Was liegt in den Räumen dazwischen, was den Empfang stören könnte?
Um genau rauszufinden, welcher da am besten wäre, kannst du nur durch testen von verschiedenen Accesspoints und Karten herausfinden.
Die günstigste Lösung wäre von daher sicherlich die Anschaffung einer verlängerten Antenne.
Dabei musst du aber nicht auf Rüstfunk umrüsten sondern nur eine größere Antenne anschließen und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dadurch die Garantie erlischt.
hier mal noch ein Link zu ein paar Antennen:
http://www.fiebig.net/wireless_lan/wireless_lan_antennen.htm
solltest aber auch bei Conrad, Reichelt, etc nachschauen


----------



## Ich_halt224 (22. Mai 2006)

Naja, hast ja geschrieben, dass du schon WLAN hast und nur deine Verbindung verbessern willst.
Dafür gibt es Repeater, das ist ein Gerät, welches du in die Mitte der WLAN-Verbindung stellst, wenn du also im Keller den Router hast, darüber das Wohnzimmer und darüber dein Büro und du im Büro empfangen willst, dann stellst du den Repeater ins Wohnzimmer.
So ein Repeater ist nicht schwierig zu konfigurieren, der fängt das Wlan von dem Router auf und sendet diese weiter, pie mal Daumen wird die Leistungsfährigkeit des Wlans dadurch verdoppelt.

Ein solches Gerät findest du bei ebay schon für 60€, schau dort doch einfach mal 


Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------

